# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Lace Black Back?

## Robert093090

Like the title says, is this a regular black back or a lace black back?

----------


## RobertJR

There no picture to see.

----------


## heathers*bps

I can't see anything  :Confused2:

----------


## Robert093090

> Like the title says, is this a regular black back or a lace black back?





SOORRYY LOL

----------


## h00blah

OP - I like your avatar  :Very Happy: . Reminds me of the photos I posted of my killerbee yesterday  :Good Job:

----------


## Robert093090

> OP - I like your avatar . Reminds me of the photos I posted of my killerbee yesterday


Thanks lol

----------


## Meltdown Morphs

Was it purchased as a lace black back or did it come out of a clutch where one of its parents was a lace black back? 
If not then cant nobody say what it 'really' is genetically but it certainly does have a black back. Its side pattern does remind me of one of the many already established black back genes floating around.

----------


## Andybill

Is lace black back and genetic black back the same thing?

----------


## Meltdown Morphs

No they arent. As far as I know,  lace black backs  are actually codom and have a super form  which is called the White lace.
Genetic black backs are simply a genetically reproduceable pattern, but doesn't have a super form as far as I know, but people are proving out  genetic lines of black back all the time.

----------

_Andybill_ (06-14-2012)

----------


## Andybill

Well it looks a lot like the pics of the Lace Black Back on WOB so I suppose it is possible. I looked at pics of the Gen Black Back and I would say it looks more like the lace black back...

----------


## Meltdown Morphs

It very well could be but if you didn't purchase the animal as that or don't even know what the animals parents are how  can you  call it a lace?
Look up green pastels and het red axanthic....those are two morphs that also are black backs, and could look somewhat similar to yours as well.

----------

